# Fence Staining Tips??



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Aside from hiring somebody to do it for you, does anybody have any suggestions on the best way to stain a fence?

I've been wanting to stain mine for a while, but, I can't seem to get a consensus from anyone on the best, quickest way to do it.

My son and a friend are staining a neighbors and it has been a really slow process. She provided them with a Wagner-type sprayer but it was a joke. So, they have been rolling it on.

Some people say to spray it on with a garden type pump sprayer. Others I've seen have used a commercial sprayer. But, I checked with Home Depot on renting one and they said they do not allow spraying stains with their equipment.

Another neighbor of mine said his friend applied it somehow with his pressure washer.  That I can't figure out. I think he's confused on the details.

Anyway, in a nutshell, I have about 200 ft of fence to do and am looking for suggestions before I bite off more than I can chew.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brad, I always used a pump up garden sprayer and it worked just fine. If the fence is old looking wash it with a pressure washer, let it dry out for a few days and then come back with some deck stain in the garden sprayer. The fence will look better than new!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I stained my fence with just some polyurethane.Mixed just a small amount of stain in with it. Fence still looks new, and that was about 3 years ago. Rolled it on, it took about an hour to roll about 75ft. It was easy. A neighbor sprayed his on with the pump sprayer, worked just fine to.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree...pressure wash first and then stain...still a tedious procedure.

GL.


----------



## supercoop (Aug 10, 2005)

Have to agree with Sea Sick, used an oil base stain with a roller. Looks fantastic and I didn't pressure wash.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I am definitely going to pressure wash it first. I'm just trying to nail down the stain application process.

It's looking like the pump sprayer is the way to go.

Anybody else?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I actually tested the pump sprayer today on the fence my son was doing. I wasn't real impressed with the way the stain flowed out of the sprayer. It wasn't very consistent. Kinda splotchy. 

Maybe it was the type of stain she had.

Is there something I'm missing??? A trick?

Terry?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I actually tested the pump sprayer today on the fence my son was doing. I wasn't real impressed with the way the stain flowed out of the sprayer. It wasn't very consistent. Kinda splotchy.
> 
> Maybe it was the type of stain she had.
> 
> ...


Some of those wood preservative type stains seem to have a lot of latex type material in them and do not come out of a sprayer very well (I found that out staining my deck), it seemed like the pressurization of the sprayer made it thicken up. So, to answer your question, I do think the type of stain you use will make a big difference. I would give you a recommendation but I can't remember what I used successfully in the sprayer or the one that caused me problems.

PS....I never used a brush on my fence, brushes do not fit my hand


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*my experience*

1. I like a stain called CWF-UV but could not find it recently at HD so I bought Behr. Both clean up with soap and water. Have not yet sprayed the Behr.

2. Air-less sprayer is the only way to go with these stains but you will still have to back brush (I use a 4" brush). Bug sprayers will clog/deliver stain splotchy as you witnessed and not deliver enough stain.

3. Last time I did my fence (4 yrs ago) I rented the sprayer from HD and had no problems. Do not remember if I told them I was going to use it for stain. Spayer cleaned up well when I was done. Tip - check the filter in any sprayer you rent before you use. Mine was full of white paint.

4. Thompson brand stain/sealer seems less viscous and may work with bug sprayer but I have not liked results with Thompsons. Still need to back brush with it as well.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brad, we just did ours, pump sprayer and Kris just went behind me with a small roller to even it out.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I read an article not long ago about a fellow that was spraying fences with glycol (antifreeze). The article said it would keep the fence looking new. Anyone ever tried this.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I have about the same amout of fence......
If the fence is new - ne need to pressure wash first.
If old, needs to be cleaned with pressure washer

Whatever stain you use - to apply the stain this is what worked well fo rme.
I bought a small garden spayer that only holds about 2 gallons - about a 15-20 bucks - whatever you buy will not be re-usable so just plan on tossing it after.
Fill the sprayer, pump it up, and get after it.....pumping and refilling stain takes the longest....spraying it is farily quick. Make sure that you cover and concrete, house, or neighbhors shed behind the fence becuase when you spray it splatters everywhere. You might apply more than one coat in some areas too.
Other option is to roll - dip roller in a 5 gallon bucket of stain - I have only done this in samller jobs where I was more confined.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

redduck said:


> I read an article not long ago about a fellow that was spraying fences with glycol (antifreeze). The article said it would keep the fence looking new. Anyone ever tried this.


Wow. Never heard that. Also, considering the danger to animals in the area, it sounds kinda scary.


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

I pump sprayed mine last summer & It did seem a little blotchy at times but just pumping it up for more pressure to keep it consistent & periodically unscrewing the tip to clean out little clogs & when it dried it looked fine.


----------

